# Seadek on the new boat



## Double S (Mar 8, 2017)

For any of you hardcore anglers that spend a lot of time on the water the Seadek foam pads are a huge help in cutting done on fatigue on your legs. I have deffinently seen a difference on how I feel after a long day on the grind.  FYI I'm not paid by Seadek to say this, Just passing on something that I think works very well for an avid angler.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2017)

Beautiful! And useful!
Please let us know how hard it is to keep clean and stain free.
I want this on my next boat.


----------



## DawgDr. (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice, who did the installation?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks awesome but what was the cost? I bought one for behind my console for driving and was out about 200. Can't imagine what the entire boat would cost.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 10, 2017)

That install looks great. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Double S (Mar 10, 2017)

Did the installation myself. Very easy to install. Its not cheap, But I spend a lot of time on the water it is worth ever penny to me.


----------

